# Haus unter Denkmalschutz gestellt



## Kathrinvdm (19. Jan. 2020)

Sagt mal, hat jemand von Euch zufällig Erfahrung mit dem Thema Denkmalschutz in Bezug auf Gebäude? 

Mir ist vor drei Tagen völlig unverhofft ein Brief vom Amt ins Haus geflattert, der mir sehr freundlich mitteilt, dass mein Haus mit Wirkung zum Vortag unter Denkmalschutz gestellt wurde. Puh! Jetzt geht mir, wie Ihr Euch sicherlich denken könnt, eine Menge an Gedanken und Fragen durch den Kopf! Ich habe das Wochenende direkt schon mal mit diversen Recherchen verbracht. Aber alle Theorie ist natürlich grau gegen die Option, mich mit echten Menschen über deren Erfahrungen austauschen zu können. Also wenn es den einen oder die andere unter Euch gibt, der/die mir ein bisschen was zu „Do’s and Dont’s“ erzählen kann und mag, dann wäre ich von Herzen für einen Austausch dankbar!

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Jan. 2020)

Ach Du Sch..... . Das braucht ja überhaupt niemand nicht. Da darfst ja noch nicht mal mehr Deine Fenster streichen/..., ohne das OK der Denkmalschutzbehörde. Nix mehr modernisieren oder reparieren mit "heutigen" neuen Materialien. Auch was an das Haus angrenzt bzw. in Sichtachse zum Haus ist, darf ohne OK weder verändert noch sonstwie gestaltet werden. ...

Zumindest bei uns in Bayern ist das teilweise extrem. Würde ich mich dagegen wehren so viel wie geht.


----------



## troll20 (20. Jan. 2020)

Guten Morgen Kathrin,
bleib ganz ruhig und entspannt.
Auf drr anderen Seite sitzen in erster Linie auch Menschen.
Mach doch einfach ganz unverbindlich einen Termin mit diesen und lass dir erklären was in deinem Fall auf dich zukommt.
Je nach Amt sind das ganz unterschiedliche Anforderungen.
Bei den einen darf nix mehr gemacht werden mit modernen Materialien bei anderen geht es nur um arbeiten an der Straßenseite und die  nächsten sagen: "ach das Haus ja, ja also eigentlich ist das nicht mehr im Kataster wie ist denn da der Stand überhaupt "
Und die nächsten haben einen Fördertopf der unbedingt ausgegeben werden soll und die schmeißen nur so mit dem Geld um sich.


Daher immer ganz locker hinsetzen und erst einmal einen 

Noch ganz vergessen, zwingen zu Erhaltungsarbeiten kann dich keiner


----------



## jolantha (20. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Auf drr anderen Seite sitzen in erster Linie auch Menschen.


Kathrin, so seh ich das auch !
Wenn Du allerdings das Pech hast, daß da einer sitzt, der vollkommen bornierte Ansichten hat, ist das natürlich doof .
Das weißt du allerdings erst, wenn Du mit diesem " Sachbearbeiter (in) " gesprochen hast. 
Daumendrück


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Jan. 2020)

So relaxed wie Ihr seh ich das nicht. Ja, dort sitzen auch nur Menschen - aber wenn es um Denkmalschutz geht, sind die nicht mehr so entspannt.

Ich bin hier umgeben von unter Denkmalschutz stehenden Gebäuden. Eines davon gehört meiner Schwester, zwei  andere eine Freundinnen. Und selbst bei meinen Sanierungsarbeiten hat die Denkmalschutzbehörde versucht mitzureden und Auflagen zu machen, obwohl unser Höfchen nicht unter Denkmalschutz steht. Und ein direkter Nachbar hinter uns, der ist zwischenzeitlich schier am Verzweifeln ob der Auflagen und Kontrolleure.

Wenn ich die Auflagen und Kontrollen und die Kosten seh, was die Sanierungen verschlungen haben ... Was abgelehnt wurde und noch wird und vor allem die Begründungen dafür ... 

Ich würde mich mit Händen und Füßen und allem was zur Verfügung steht dagegen wehren, dass der Denkmalschutzstatus das Haus trifft, bzw. erhalten werden muss. Würde mir umgehend einen Rechtsanwalt suchen mit Fachrichtung Baurecht, Schwerpunkt Denkmalschutz und mich mit ihm eingehend beraten, welche Möglichkeiten Du hast, da wieder raus zukommen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Ach Du Sch..... . Das braucht ja überhaupt niemand nicht. Da darfst ja noch nicht mal mehr Deine Fenster streichen/..., ohne das OK der Denkmalschutzbehörde. Nix mehr modernisieren oder reparieren mit "heutigen" neuen Materialien. Auch was an das Haus angrenzt bzw. in Sichtachse zum Haus ist, darf ohne OK weder verändert noch sonstwie gestaltet werden. ...
> 
> Zumindest bei uns in Bayern ist das teilweise extrem. Würde ich mich dagegen wehren so viel wie geht.




Liebe Gisela,

lach – die neuen Fenster sind alle schon eingebaut, die neuen Regenrinnen vor Weihnachten fertig geworden und der Carport steht auch! Und es gilt Bestandsschutz. Insofern bin ich da ganz entspannt.  Davon abgesehen ist mein Haus wirklich ein sehr schönes Beispiel für die hiesige Heimatschutzarchitektur – da werde ich wohl keine realistische Chance haben, aus dem Schutz wieder rauszukommen.

Ich recherchiere jetzt erstmal ganz in Ruhe und informiere mich genau, bevor ich die Behörde kontaktiere. Wissen ist schließlich Macht! Außerdem muss ich die Türen erst noch fertig lackieren … *

*sind aber keine alten aus der Zeit, die schützenswert wären. Denke ich.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Noch ganz vergessen, zwingen zu Erhaltungsarbeiten kann dich keiner



Lieber René,
danke für Deine beruhigenden Worte! Was die Erhaltungsarbeiten angeht, da steht allerdings im Denkmalschutzgesetz, dass man als Besitzer zu Erhaltungsmaßnahmen verpflichtet ist. Was auch immer das dann im Einzelnen genau heißt … Finanziell ruinieren dürfen die mich ja wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Jan. 2020)

Wenn‘s dumm läuft, dann lassen die Dir die neu lackierten Türen austauschen gegen „stilechte“ Türen. 
Meinem Nachbarn haben sie neue fertig eingebaute Fenster im ganzen Haus austauschen lassen, nur weil die Rahmen um 0,5 cm breiter waren als vorher genehmigt.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Jan. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Lieber René,
> danke für Deine beruhigenden Worte! Was die Erhaltungsarbeiten angeht, da steht allerdings im Denkmalschutzgesetz, dass man als Besitzer zu Erhaltungsmaßnahmen verpflichtet ist. Was auch immer das dann im Einzelnen genau heißt … Finanziell ruinieren dürfen die mich ja wohl nicht, oder?


So können und dürfen Dich zwingen. Notfalls lassen sie es auf Deine Kosten machen. Kenn ich auch ein sehr frustrierendes Beispiel aus der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Wenn‘s dumm läuft, dann lassen die Dir die neu lackierten Türen austauschen gegen „stilechte“ Türen.
> Meinem Nachbarn haben sie neue fertig eingebaute Fenster im ganzen Haus austauschen lassen, nur weil die Rahmen um 0,5 cm breiter waren als vorher genehmigt.



Die obere Etage wurde in den Siebzigerjahren komplett holzverbrettert und runderneuert. Da ist wirklich gar nix Schutzwürdiges vorhanden. Die schutzwürdigen Dinge befinden sich alle im Erdgeschoss und werden von uns ohnehin gehegt und gepflegt.



			
				Wachtlerhof schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn‘s dumm läuft, dann lassen die Dir die neu lackierten Türen austauschen gegen „stilechte“ Türen. Meinem Nachbarn haben sie neue fertig eingebaute Fenster im ganzen Haus austauschen lassen, nur weil die Rahmen um 0,5 cm breiter waren als vorher genehmigt.



Die Fenster bei uns wurden vor drei Jahren eingebaut (wir haben die historischen Formen damals extra nachempfinden lassen), der Denkmalschutz besteht seit einer knappen Woche. Das sollte in unserem Fall also kein Problem sein. Hoffe ich mal.


----------



## Boxerfan (20. Jan. 2020)

Liegt alles im Ermessen der Kommune und der unteren Denkmalbehörde. Hier in Bochum sind keine Gelder vorhanden, also sieht man es locker.
Zuschüsse gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, da heißt es, ist erhöht von der Steuer absetzbar.
Hier ist es so, was vor der unter Denkmalschutzstellung war ist absetzbar.
Jedoch jegweilige Änderung, Anstrich etc. muß genehmigt werden.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Jan. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> ... Das sollte in unserem Fall also kein Problem sein. Hoffe ich mal.



Ich wünsch es Dir und drück Dir die Daumen dafür.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Jan. 2020)

Hi kathrin,

wie alt ist deine Hütte denn?

unser 140-150 Jahre alter Fachwerkbau hat noch keinen Denkmalschutz. Der Nachbarshof mit seinen fast 300 Jahren schon (aber auch nur das Wohnhaus, die Wirtschaftsgebäude nicht). Hier in Hessen scheint es da mittlerweile humaner zuzugehen als bei Gisela in Bayern. Der Nachbar hat beim Ausbau des Dachgeschosses Gauben, einen Metallbalkon, Metall-Treppen und Solarpaneele aufs Dach anbringen dürfen. Wie schon geschrieben hängt da auch viel von den "Vorlieben" der Belegschaft ab. Vor 30 Jahren wollte hie der "Bearbeiter" des Denkmalschutzamtes, als ein anderer Nachbar seine ehemalige Scheune ausbauen wollte, ihm Biberschwänze und Sprossenfenster auferlegen damit dei Scheune ins Dorfbild paßt . Dagegen hatte er Protest eingelegt weil es im ganzen Dorf kein einziges Haus mehr mit Biberschwanzbedachung und ohne "zusammengesetzte" Fenstern gibt. Die Vorgesetzten des Beamten kamen zur Dorfbesichtigung und die Forderung nach Sprossenfenstern/Biberschwänzen war sofort von Tisch da das gar nicht ins Ortsbild gepaßt hätte. Bei den denkmalgeschützten Häusern wird hier auch eher nur noch auf das äußere Erscheinungsbild der Bausubstanz wert gelegt, was bei Umbauten/Sanierungen das "Innenleben" angeht haben die Besitzer mittlerweile freie Hand (dürfen im Haus alte Treppen/Holzdecken auch durch moderne Baustoffe ersetzen)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Jan. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ... Hier in Hessen scheint es da mittlerweile humaner zuzugehen als bei Gisela in Bayern. ...



Kann man wohl so sehen. Dem einen Nachbarn haben sie sogar untersagt, im Innenbereich die alten dicken Balken zwecks Sanierung mit Quarzsand zu strahlen. Er mussten Glasperlen verwendet werden, so die Auflage.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2020)

„wie alt ist deine Hütte denn?“

Unser Haus ist zwar „erst“ 90 Jahre alt, aber es gilt als „anschaulich überliefertes Wohn- und Wirtschaftsgebäude der Heimatschutzarchitektur mit stiltypischen, qualitätvollen Architekturdetails, das die Ortsmitte städtebaulich prägt.“


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2020)

Ach ja: zuerst hatte ich übrigens befürchtet, das auch der Garten mit geschützt sein könnte – aber zum Glück wohl nicht! Das wäre ja ein großer Mist gewesen in Sachen Gestaltungsfreiheit …


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Jan. 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> ... in Sachen Gestaltungsfreiheit …



Da bist Du trotzdem sehr eingeschränkt. Alles was in Sichtachse zum geschützten Objekt ist, muss sich dessen Anforderungen unterordnen!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Jan. 2020)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon gehört. Meine Information ist aber, dass wir nichts zurückbauen müssen, was vor Eintragung in die Denkmalschutzliste bereits entstanden ist. (Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die Behörde hier oben in Schleswig-Holstein gnädiger ist, als es in Bayern der Fall zu sein scheint!)

Dies betrifft unseren Sichtschutzzaun zum Garten hin, der zwar nur seitlich versetzt zum Haus steht, aber aus einem sehr schrägen Blickwinkel den Blick aufs Haus leicht beeinträchtigt und den Carport, der seitlich an das Stallgebäude anschließt. Aber ich nehme an, dass wir den Carport, wenn er mal baufällig wird, nicht an gleicher Stelle ersetzen dürfen. Also besser gut pflegen! 

Interessant wird es werden, wenn wir Ende des Jahres unseren Kaminofen ersetzen müssen (Betriebserlaubnis erlischt). Wir waren uns ohnehin nicht schlüssig, wie der neue Kamin aussehen soll. Jetzt wird uns vermutlich die Wahl sehr vereinfacht werden – weil es gar nicht mehr viele Modelle gibt, die überhaupt in Frage kommen dürften. Welche Arten von Kaminen wurden damals verwendet? Das waren wohl zumeist Kachelöfen oder gusseiserne Öfen wie die von Morsö. Oder?

Ohnehin finde ich das ganze Thema sehr interessant, was die Inneneinrichtung angeht. Die Zwanzigerjahre waren ja eine stilistische Zwischenzeit und hier auf dem Land hatte man längst nicht so ausgeprägte Auswüchse von Jugendstil und Art Deco, wie das in den Städten der Fall gewesen ist. Aber jetzt genau herauszufinden, welche Bauernmöbel für welches Jahrzehnt typisch waren, ist eine ziemlich knifflige Angelegenheit. Nicht, dass ich mir jetzt haufenweise alte Möbel kaufen möchte, aber ich besitze bereits einige und es interessiert mich zu erfahren, ob sie vielleicht in die Entstehungszeit des Hauses passen. Das ist jetzt aber nur so ein Spaßaspekt an der Sache, nicht wirklich wichtig. Aber ich versuche halt, mich bei Laune zu halten!


----------



## Anja W. (21. Jan. 2020)

Hi Kathrin,

das ist, wie ich finde, ein echt interessantes Thema. Mein Interesse in Bezug auf Kultur, Kunst, Design und Architektur sind die 20er Jahre. In Bad Segeberg habe ich in einer Wohnung in einer Stadtvilla von 1913 gewohnt und versucht, mich mit der Einrichtung ein wenig anzupassen. Da ich mich um den verwahrlosten Garten kümmern durfte, habe ich dann recherchiert, wie Stadtgärten damals ausgesehen haben. Das war gar nicht so einfach! Da hast Du es auf dem Land schon einfacher ... Obwohl, bei den Nachbarn gab es noch einen alten, kleinen Kuhstall im Garten.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (21. Jan. 2020)

Liebe Anja, 

oh wie spannend! An Deinen Erkenntnissen zum Garten in den 1920er Jahren wäre ich ja sehr interessiert. Mein Haus ist im Laufe der Jahre durch viele Hände gewandert und die Vorstellungen, die die unterschiedlichen Besitzer in Bezug auf Gestaltung von Haus und Garten hatten, müssen sehr unterschiedlich gewesen sein. Ich glaube, dass der Garten sich von einem Bauerngarten Schritt für Schritt zu einem (mehr oder weniger vernachlässigten) Landschaftsgarten entwickelt hat. Der große Teich war dabei mehr Notlösung als Gestaltungselement, da der Untergrund so nass war/ist. So habe ich jetzt zum Teil alte Buchsbaumformhecken um Rosen herum, eine Landschaftsgartenecke mit alten Bäumen und dem Teich, sowie alten Obstbaumbestand. Und wenn ich im Garten buddele, dann stoße ich in 15 cm Tiefe regelmäßig auf alte gepflasterte Dinge: Wege, alte Gemüsebeeteinfassungen und ähnliches mehr. Gar nicht so einfach, da ein gelungenes Ganzes draus zu machen! Da ist viel Versuch und Irrtum mit dabei. 

Hättest Du vielleicht Lust, mich an Deinen Erkenntnissen teilhaben zu lassen? Sowohl was das Einrichtungs-, als auch was das Gartenthema angeht? Ich bin wirklich für jeden Schnipsel Information dankbar, denn ich möchte Haus und Garten sooo gerne wieder zu altem Glanz verhelfen, beide haben es definitiv verdient. 

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Anja W. (22. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Kathrin,

das mache ich gern. Wobei mein Interesse eher am Art Déco und an den Ideen den Moderne liegt. An dem Segeberger Haus war auch schon so viel verändert worden, dass es für alle Richtungen dieser Zeit offen war. Außerdem muss ich mal graben, da wir mittlerweile schon 7 Jahre nicht mehr dort wohnen. Aber ich finde es toll, wenn ich Dich unterstützen kann, da ich die Zeit und das Haus sehr vermisse. Es ist ein sehr großer Unterschied, ob man sich theoretisch mit etwas befasst oder weil man es umsetzen könnte. 

Diese Buch finde ich immer noch spannend. Nicht, dass es sich auf diese Zeit bezieht, aber man bekommt einen prima Eindruck, welche Pflanzen es damals schon so gab, wie wir sie heute kennen. Und es liest sich gut.
https://www.medimops.de/brigitte-wa...MI5bH3tvCW5wIVleJ3Ch308Qj4EAQYASABEgKpBfD_BwE

Das ist zwar Finnland und Saarinen hauptberuflich gestaltend, aber mir gefallen viele Kleinigkeiten in den Häuser und das Buch kostet ja nicht die Welt. Die Häuser sind auch teilweise schon vor dem ersten Weltkrieg gebaut worden, waren da aber sehr modern. 
https://www.froelichundkaufmann.de/...MIrvOr5fCW5wIVxYXVCh30MAFYEAQYAiABEgLbu_D_BwE

Guck jetzt mal nach diesen Zwerg-__ Iris. Es ist aus meiner Erfahrung fast unmöglich, immer originale, alte Sorten zu finden. Aber diese hellen Iris waren damals schon in den Gärten und letztes Jahr habe ich sie irgendwo blühend in Töpfen gesehen. Sie wirken aber nur in dunklerer Umgebung. In Bad Segeberg hatte ich sie neben dem Eingang, vor der hellen Hauswand, da gingen sie unter.
https://www.gaissmayer.de/web/shop/...0-stueck-iris-hybride-katharine-hodgkin/2084/

Ich war mal an einem Schloss, wo der Gartenarchitekt mit Studenten den alten Garten "ausgebuddelt" hat. Dort haben sie auch viele alte Wege und sogar ein langes, gemauertes Wasserbecken gefunden. War super interessant!


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Jan. 2020)

Mit dem Denkmalschutz ist es oft ein zweischneidiges Schwert....

Dem Eigentümer werden dann manchmal Felsen in den Weg gerollt und bei Sanierungen teure Auflagen erteilt.
Manchmal gibt es Fördermaßnahmen um die Mehrkosten zu kompensieren.
Andererseits werden auch Städte/ Ortschaften von der Bausubstanz erhalten und gepflegt.

Es gibt eigentlich kaum etwas hässlicheres und langweiligeres als diese "monotonen" Ein- und Mehrfamilienhaussiedlungen oder Städtebau.
Da ist es oft eine Augenweide mal Städte/ Ortschaften mit individueller historischer Architektur zu sehen.

Leider werden heutzutage überall die "effizienten Schuhkartonhäuschen" hingeklatscht ohne Rücksicht auf die umgebende Bebauung und Nachbarschaft.
Alles monoton und auswechselbar...
Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Sanierungssünden- Stuck abschlagen und Stüropor drauf...bähhh

Wir selber waren für den Bauantrag einer Fachwerkgarage 5 x im Bauamt und haben dort 2 Mitarbeiterinnen und der Chefin die Rechtslage der geltenden Bauordnung erklären müssen- nur weil ich am Fachwerk eben 1,25m Dachüberstand haben möchte....konstruktiver Bautenschutz nennt sich sowas....was aber "intern im Bauamt nicht gewünscht ist" und fachlich nicht bekannt ist.....
Letztlich wurde es genehmigt....unter Beachtung der Anpassung an die örtliche Bebauung.... blabla….

Bei Euch finde ich es erstaunlich bei einem so "jungen Haus"- es muß sich also lohnen es so zu erhalten.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (22. Jan. 2020)

Liebe Anja, tausend Dank! Da habe ich ja ordentlich was zu schmökern – den Saarinen habe ich direkt mal bestellt und das Pflanzenbuch steht jetzt auf meinem Wunschzettel. 

Und lieber Thorsten,
ich stimme Dir völlig zu! Wenn ich in meinem Dorf die Häuser anschaue und mit den historischen Aufnahmen in der Chronik vergleiche, dann fällt es mir manchmal schwer zu glauben, dass es sich um ein und dasselbe Gebäude handelt. Besonders den Fenstern wird oft schlimmes Unrecht zuteil …

Wir haben uns, als wir das Haus kauften (dessen originale Sprossenfenster in den sechziger Jahren durch große einscheibige Drehfenster ersetzt worden waren) alte Bilder unseres Hauses aus der Dorfchronik besorgt. Und dann haben wir in Zusammenarbeit mit einem tollen Tischler alle Fenster nach altem Vorbild neu geplant und anfertigen lassen. Allerdings, und das war zugegebenermaßen ein großer Kompromiss, wir haben die Rahmen nicht aus Holz bauen lassen. Das ist der nassen Witterung hier oben im Norden geschuldet – alle Handwerker haben uns dringend von Holz abgeraten. Die Fenster sind aber so hochwertig gearbeitet, dass man den Unterschied nicht wirklich sieht, aber natürlich hätten wir aus Denkmalschutzsicht auf Holz gehen müssen. Zum Zeitpunkt der Instandsetzung gab es den Denkmalschutz aber noch nicht und wir haben bei den Fenstern versucht, den bestmöglichen Kompromiss zu finden.

Ich bin jetzt einfach mal gespannt, was die Zukunft so bringen wird und freue mich eigentlich darauf, Rat von fachkundiger Stelle zu bekommen bei Renovierungsaspekten, bei denen ich selber noch unschlüssig bin. Eine Beschränkung der Auswahlmöglichkeiten kann ja auch eine Erleichterung sein! Und außerdem habe ich dann das gute Gefühl, dass ich das Beste fürs Haus tue.


----------



## Frank Burkhard (23. Jan. 2020)

Moin Kathrin,

klar ist man mit denkmalgeschützten Gebäuden eingeschränkt, kann nicht einfach renovieren und ausbauen wie man will.
Auf der anderen Seite bietet so ein Denkmal tolle steuerliche Vorteile, die andere Immobilieneigentümer nicht haben.
Das kann sich finanziell auch richtig lohnen.
Du kannst zum Beispiel deine selbst genutzte Immobilie steuerlich abschreiben, was wir nicht können.
Für Kapitalanleger hat sich da schon ein regelrechter Markt ergeben.
Frag mal deinen Steuerberater welche Möglichkeiten Du zur Abschreibung hast. Hier mal ne kleine Info:

https://ratgeber.immowelt.de/a/denkmalschutz-mit-abschreibung-steuern-sparen.html
https://www.vlh.de/wohnen-vermieten/eigentum/denkmalschutz-steuervorteil-dank-abschreibung.html

Hätte selbst mal beinahe ein denkmalgeschütztes Gebäude gekauft, da hätte ich sogar die Werkzeuge die ich zur Renovierung kaufen musste steuerlich abschreiben können.
Bin jetzt aber nicht im Bilde, was sich in den Jahren seither alles am Steuerrecht an Denkmälern geändert hat.
Aber das Gespräch mit dem Steuerberater würde ich Dir wirklich empfehlen.

Liebe Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (23. Jan. 2020)

Moin Frank,

mein Steuerberater war tatsächlich der erste, den ich anrief, als ich den Brief vom Amt bekommen hatte. Man muss schließlich Prioritäten setzen. 

Ich sehe das Ganze wirklich sehr positiv, gerade auch, nachdem ich gestern mit der Gutachterin telefoniert habe, die mein Haus vor dem Kauf für mich beurteilt und bewertet hatte. Sie ist begeistert und hat mir direkt diverse Fachinformationen und Kontakte zur Verfügung gestellt.

Mir brummt mittlerweile ganz gut der Schädel, nach all den Recherchen der letzten Woche! Das lasse ich jetzt erstmal in aller Ruhe sacken und schmökere dann am Wochenende gemütlich in den Büchern und auf den Webseiten, die mir empfohlen wurden (Nochmals danke Anja!). Und dann werden mein Mann und ich mal einen Plan entwickeln, wie wir weiter vorgehen. Ich werde hier gerne weiter berichten und bin weiterhin an allen Denkmalschutzgeschichten und -tipps brennend interessiert!

Liebe Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Frank Burkhard (24. Jan. 2020)

Moin Kathrin,

das freut mich zu lesen.
Bin total gespannt wie sich das weiter entwickelt.

Liebe Grüße,

Frank


----------

